# High build, photo safe, water based clear coat?



## bh442 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey guys, I've tried looking around a bit, but with no luck.

Right now I'm spraying (hvlp) a water based, gloss, polycrylic (Minwax) over pictures which were printed on photo paper off a inkjet printer.










What I'd like is get a good, high build, to help give the affect of ceramic tiles (instead of paper on wood) but after 6 coats, the polycrylic is still just too thin.

I'd like to stay water-based for the purpose of simple cleanup. If I have to switch to oil, so be it, but water would make me happy.

Any advice from the pros?

*That white, streak / blotch on the project is just the effects on the printed photo, not from the clear coat.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks super.


----------



## Iguana (Jun 22, 2011)

Target Coatings' EM7000HBL, maybe… water-based, clear, designed for a high build


----------



## skipj (Mar 6, 2012)

I use target coatings EM6000 production lacque and get a pretty good build. I would give target tech. support a call and ask jeff if it will work,he is very much in the know. You can get free shipping and up to 30%
off with this Dec. promo code DCX12


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

What about bar top? It would have the depth of ceramic tile.


----------



## bh442 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the Target Coatings reference. For some reason I believe I had looked through their products at one time, yet must have missed the high build coating.

I ordered the em7000.

I'm assuming you guys are spraying it on… what size nozzle are you using with your gun?

@tyskkvinna
Thanks for mentioning bar top. That type of finish was actually what crossed my mind first. After reading up on applying it and watching a few videos, I was split on trying it or not. I knew it'd give the finish I was looking for, but it appeared to be a bit more work, and a mess to work with. That and I was also worried with it being self-leveling, if it'd fill in the "grout" lines. So I figured I'd keep it in consideration if I couldn't find anything more easier and cleaner to work with.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Bona Mega floor finish.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

It does self level and would fill in "grout lines" if you poured it all in one go… I use it all the time and it is not much work, though it does take a little knack to get it exactly the way you want it, since it can be pretty darn thin or I sometimes use it cast up to 3" thick.


----------

